
Ellison, Page take stand as Google argues "Java language is free and open" - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/04/google-v-oracle-day-2.ars
======
scriptproof
"Oracle lawyers have found exactly nine lines of code that are the same as
Sun's code".

